# 200mph Club



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

Who here as hit the 2 ton mark in their GTR ? The reason I ask is because I genuinely interested to know what power you need to do this, tires, aerodynamic's, gearing etc When preparing your car whose car was a shining example for you ? Also did you compete at TOTB or was this on a private road ?

In your opinion what does it take to build a 200mph GTR whether it be an R32, 33 or 34 !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I did (confiemd by a GPS device at 207.6mph) at Bruntingthorp several years ago


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> I did (confiemd by a GPS device at 207.6mph) at Bruntingthorp several years ago




Are you running around 700bhp John?

I think it could be done on 600bhp or less if there was enough room to open her up


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

600bhp shouldnt be a problem as mine has shown 197mph with 509bhp then what ever the speedo error difference is .

i'll get mine on gps one day so i can realy see the truth lol


----------



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

Would you mind filling me in on the spec of your cars lads ?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Redline next month are going to see in they can hit 210mph in Rocket Ronnies R33 GTR.

The car has allready done 207mph afaik.In full road trim too.


----------



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

@ Irish GTR : That'll be a savage feature however Mr Rocket ain't shy on bobs  Reason I'm asking is I want to buy a GTR within my budget that is close enough if not able to reach that speed already...


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Kruizer said:


> @ Irish GTR : That'll be a savage feature however Mr Rocket ain't shy on bobs  Reason I'm asking is I want to buy a GTR within my budget that is close enough if not able to reach that speed already...


If you dont mind me asking, whats your budget. PM me if you like. I may know of one for sale.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R32 GTR 
hks 2530's 
apexi power fc
800cc os giken injectors
FSE fuel pressure regulator
greddy forged pistons
trust/greddy airnex induction kit
profec spec b boost controler
hks actuators
standard cams
standard radiator
standard intercooler
standard afm's
excedy twin plate clutch with light weight flywheel
1.4 bar boost

509bhp - 400lbft at the flywheel

mine is quite a low spec compared to many on here though


----------



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

Its given me an idea though and thats what I'm after, very grateful, thank you !

Can you describe how the car and you reacted at that speed ?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

very carefully i imagine! no sharp movements!

i will give it a proper run one day, have seen about 185 to 190 gauging where the speedo needle goes to after the 180 mark.

will take the tom tom out with me one day, the car still pulls at that speed too so time will tell!

im running about 550hp but havent been dynoed yet.

but the speedos arent exactly efficient at that speed, some people have seen big variances in true speed and indicated. it all depends on the wheel and tyre combo as well. rolling radius is key


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

at those speeds i found it quite stable and planted especially as the steering gets stiffer when you start to get into high speeds so it takes away any twitchyness .


GTR's handle high speed with confidence as long as you've got the power to match.

thats my opinion of mine any way 

put it this way , my ex girlfriend chatted away like nothing was happening at high speed lol


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

What's the fascination with the 200mph mark anyway? - Even if you find a car that can do it how oftern do you think you'll be able to run it up to that - and for what!?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Kamae said:


> What's the fascination with the 200mph mark anyway? - Even if you find a car that can do it how oftern do you think you'll be able to run it up to that - and for what!?


its called achieving a goal and depending on what power you have then if you have more than enough then you can get up to 200 mph quite often


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mine almost , besides the usual speedo errors with the earlier skylines


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I thought the gearing wouldn't allow much over 200mph?

What's a GTST, with 500BHP, with the GTR A/LSD setup, with 18" alloys fitted rated to top speed then?

Curious as I hit my 7,800 RPM limiter in 5th a few years back.....


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

my 8200 rev limit will be handy in top speed runs i imagine


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

how come this chart says my speedo is almost right if you enter tyre size 245/45/17 ???

Gear Speed Calculator - JustSkylines.com



Gear Ratios



1st
3.214 
2nd	1.925 
3rd	1.302 
4th	1.000 
5th	0.752 
Final drive	4.111


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Perhaps surprisingly, I'm rather disinterested in top speed runs. Maybe it has to do with the fact that the one time I truly tried, I melted a piston. But speed above 160-170mph is good for the pub and that's about it, unless it is truly just for the experience of driving that fast. Even in fairly powerful cars, acceleration becomes painfully slow past that point.

IIRC the R32 requires rehearing or a 9000+rpm redline to hit 200mph...stress I'd rather not put my car through, but that's just me. I've done about 170mph but that was in fairly normal driving situations and even that was a bit excessive for the giveN situation (humiliating a Maserati).


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

jaycabs said:


> at those speeds i found it quite stable and planted especially as the steering gets stiffer when you start to get into high speeds so it takes away any twitchyness .


I agree, had the same feeling in my r34 gtr


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

TREG said:


> Are you running around 700bhp John?


Yes about that (well I was then ). And revving to 9500 rpm :squintdan


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

185mph and she was still pulling !!!! I bottled it as we were running out of Airfild runway 
This was 3 years ago with some of the spec below

P.S. SHE IS NOW UP FOR SALE 

Full HKS Steel 2.600cc Engine 

HKS Lightened and Balanced Steel Crankshaft
HKS Oversized Pistons (87mm) 
HKS Steel Con Rods 
JUN Cams (264 inlet / 272 exhaust) 
GT Art Gas flowed, ported and modified Head, with Bronze Guides with Multi Angle Valve Seats
Twin 25/35 Steel Turbo’s
HKS Hard Pipe Kit
HKS Down Pipes
HKS Hard Pipe Kit (Replace AFM’s)
6 X 720cc Injectors
6 X Iridium Racing Spark Plugs
NISMO CAM Belt
Twin NISMO 285ltr per hour Fuel Pumps
HKS “Big” Intercooler
De-Cat “Baffle” Box 
8ltr High Capacity Baffled Oil Sump 
HSK High Pressure Oil Pump
HKS Oil Cooler Kit
GT Art Oil Catchment Tank
HKS Twin Plate Steel Clutch
NISMO Close Ratio Short Shift Gear box

HKS F.Con V Pro Engine Management System
HKS F.Con V Pro Wiring Loom
HKS AVC Boost Controller

Greddy Air / Fuel Ratio Gauge
Greddy EGT Gauge
Greddy 2.0 Bar Turbo Boost Gauge
Greddy Twin Pillar Pod
APEXI F.C. R.S.M Monitor

AP 6 Pot Brake Up-Grade. Ferrodo DS 2500 Road / Race Pads
19” Image 3 Piece Spilt Rim Alloys with 275/35 x 19 Toyo T1R’s
17” Standard Wheels 255 x 45 x 17 Toyo R888 (Rd legal Track tyres)
Carbon Fiber Bonnet fitted for Strength and Rigidity
Do-Luck Front Bumper to allow Air to Brakes
TEIN Flex Fully Adjustable (EDFC) Suspension Lowered by 30mm 
WHITELINE Adjustable Heavy Duty Anti Roll Bars, Front & Back
CUSCO Adjustable Upper and Lower Arms
Large Bore HKS Hi-Power Silent Stainless Steel Exhaust
Heavy Duty Battery and Battery Tray Fitted
Driver & Passenger 4 Point Harnesses + Fire Extinguisher

STANDARD POWER!!! (Until “funny” button pressed!!)


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Apart from the power needed (approx 500bhp ) it's also down to gearing. If your running a standard gearbox and ratios then only the R34 GTR with it's 6 speed box will go over 200mph (220mph )on the standard rev-limit of 8250rpm with standard wheel ratio .


----------



## layinglow (Nov 23, 2008)

*flat out.*



TREG said:


> Are you running around 700bhp John?
> 
> I think it could be done on 600bhp or less if there was enough room to open her up


Theres a peice of road up my way thats about 5mls long and dead straight,i heard an evo 320 read 171 on a road angel and 180 on the speedo there,top gear flat out for about 3mls,this is true,all on standard settings.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

if i could afford to have my spec built so i could happily rev to 9500 rpm like john's then i would , just can be so expensive though


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Yes about that (well I was then ). And revving to 9500 rpm :squintdan


John, what exactly did you do to your engine to allow 9500rpm?

When my engine was built last summer, great pains were taken in balancing everything - there's less than 0.3 grams difference between my pistons, for example.

My only worry in trying to rev my engine that high is in the valve springs (I was told I have uprated Apexi springs, but I don't know how old they are and I don't trust anything I haven't bought myself), and the stock valve guides - I know they're in good condition, but they could crack, being stock and all.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Just put a quick calculation into the gear speed cal, for R32 and R33 GTR running 265/35/18 tyres the top end on 8250rpm is 201mph! (255 section = 199mph) Those are quite common tyre sizes.

Ive been upto 7000rpm with around 400-420bhp, thats 170mph

Baz


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mine came close lol


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

matt j said:


> Mine came close lol


Great picture Matt! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

P3RV3RT said:


> Just put a quick calculation into the gear speed cal, for R32 and R33 GTR running 265/35/18 tyres the top end on 8250rpm is 201mph! (255 section = 199mph) Those are quite common tyre sizes.
> 
> Ive been upto 7000rpm with around 400-420bhp, thats 170mph
> 
> Baz


Where did you get your calcuation for 201mph from.:chairshot

As i worked it out as around 189mph for 8250rpm for the r32 r33.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I did 202.8 in a standing mile at TOTB on drag tyres, she was still pulling very hard.

Mick.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

m6beg said:


> I did 202.8 in a standing mile at TOTB on drag tyres, she was still pulling very hard.
> 
> Mick.


I don't doubt you mick.

But were talking STANDRD GEARBOX RATIOS mick with standard rev limit of 8250rpm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marky-25 (Aug 6, 2009)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Where did you get your calcuation for 201mph from.:chairshot
> 
> As i worked it out as around 189mph for 8250rpm for the r32 r33.


That's assuming that the rev counter is accurate. In reality there's an over-read. The R32 and R33 will also be different due to different sized wheels and the same cog ratios.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Marky-25 said:


> That's assuming that the rev counter is accurate. In reality there's an over-read. The R32 and R33 will also be different due to different sized wheels and the same cog ratios.


Agreeded..
An R32/33 with standard wheel ratio( which equals peoples different tyre/wheel sizes but equating to the same ratio).
Standard gearbox ratios and a rev limit at 8250rpm. 
Is not capable of 200mph. As that was part of the question at the start of the thread.opcorn:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

We did the whole gearing thing to death including 200mph gearing in http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104443-your-top-speed-7.html

The factory _ECU_ rev limit (not a miss-reading rev counter) of a R32 GT-R is actually set to 8000rpm and you'd need to raise it to 8200 to do the double ton with standard 5 spd ratios/final drive and 265/35x18 tyres which are larger rolling radius than the standard 16's as per Baz's earlier comment.


----------



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

Can we get back to gearing, I found out that on the FD3S that the max speed is 181mph, now by using the Auto rear diff it allows you to hit the 200mph mark. Do you need to modify the gearing on an R33 GTR or is raising the rpm sufficient ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

An R34 diff in an R33 will give you a higher top speed, you'd lose a bit on acceleration though :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Where did you get your calcuation for 201mph from.:chairshot
> 
> As i worked it out as around 189mph for 8250rpm for the r32 r33.


did you try this one ?
Gear Speed Calculator - JustSkylines.com


others ive tried before have given the same results as this

this is what mine shows with 245/45/17's of what i had on at the time



Tyre Size - 245 / 45 / 17

Diff Ratio - 4.111

Redline - 8250

Full Boost -

Gear Ratios
1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 
3.214 1.925 1.302 1 0.752 


RPM 1st Gear 2nd Gear 3rd Gear 4th Gear 5th Gear Gear 
500 3 5 7 9 12	
1000 6 10 14 19 25	
1500 9 14 21 28 37	
2000 12 19 29 37 49	
2500 14 24 36 46 62	
3000 17 29 43 56 74	
3500 20 34 50 65 86	
4000 23 39 57 74 99	
4500 26 43 64 84 111	
5000 29 48 71 93 124	
5500 32 53 79 102 136	
6000 35 58 86 112 148	
6500 38 63 93 121 161	
7000 40 68 100 130 173	
7500 43 72 107 139 185	
8000 46 77 114 149 198	
8250 48 80 118 153 204	
8500 49 82 121 158 210	
9000 52 87 128 167 222	
9500 55 92 136 177 235	
10000 58 97 143 186 247


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

mambastu said:


> We did the whole gearing thing to death including 200mph gearing in http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104443-your-top-speed-7.html
> 
> The factory _ECU_ rev limit (not a miss-reading rev counter) of a R32 GT-R is actually set to 8000rpm and you'd need to raise it to 8200 to do the double ton with standard 5 spd ratios/final drive and 265/35x18 tyres which are larger rolling radius than the standard 16's as per Baz's earlier comment.


Yep again for anyone with R32 or R33 with standard gearbox and diffs, IF YOU WANT TO MAKE 200mph THEN FIT SOME 265/35/18 TYRES (OR 245/45/17) AND IF THE REVS WILL HIT 8250rpm YOU WILL COME VERY CLOSE TOO OR PASS 200mph.

Simple :squintdan


----------



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

Thans fella  ^^^

And on top of the above you need a genuine 600bhp ?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Kruizer said:


> Thans fella  ^^^
> 
> And on top of the above you need a genuine 600bhp ?


Can I ask why you need to do 200mph in Ireland,as there is nowhere that you can get up to that speed.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> Can I ask why you need to do 200mph in Ireland,as there is nowhere that you can get up to that speed.


ever tried the M2? :smokin:


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> Can I ask why you need to do 200mph in Ireland,as there is nowhere that you can get up to that speed.


Seriously Pat you should know better....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

Its just a goal...


----------



## kav (Nov 4, 2003)

Kruizer said:


> Its just a goal...



Whats this lad, you coming over to the darkside :thumbsup:


----------

